# 4-H Help! Needing ideas for a meeting!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We don't have a goat group, we have a 'Livestock Club.' My kids are the only ones in our county that does goat projects. Everyone else is beef or sheep, and we have a lot of kids that are doing the country ham project.

I love supporting and attending all of the meetings. I was asked if I would like to possibly lead the meeting later this month, and if I wanted I could invite a guest speaker.

I've never taught kids other than my own, this is all new to me.
With kids that don't know about goats, I am not sure where to start? What we should do? Any game ideas to keep it fun?

I was sick during the 4-H volunteer forum last month but I did attend a couple of classes, and they showed a fun game they put together called the price is right. 
I may contact the person that put that together and get instructions on how to make one for our club. I know it was fun.

I'm not sure I'll be able to find a 'goat' guest speaker, but I'm going to ask around.

Thanks for any ideas


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

First, thanks for having your kids in 4-H!! I was a 4-H leader for about 16 years and I still help out with rockets. Remember to keep things simple. There should be a 4-H resource for games that you can find on your state's 4-H website or ask the extension agent where you can find a resource. There are also some ideas on Pinterest. I have a couple of speaker ideas. Since the kids have several different types of animals, maybe a feed representative could talk to them about nutrition. Or, one time we had a couple bring a dairy goat, stand, and equipment. They talked for a while and then had the kids milk the goat. That was a great meeting! Maybe you can find someone willing to do it. Good luck!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I have taken a goat kid to a meeting for kids to pet. We talked about what they eat, how they are housed, what it requires to show them, such as clipping for wether shows and ABGA shows. Kids really got interested and asked lots of questions.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much for the suggestions I appreciate it! I've been so scatterbrained lately, I just can't seem to get myself together lol

I really need to find a guest speaker, especially someone that knows about goats - both dairy and meat.

I love the idea of bringing in a kid, and equipment. I think we're actually planning to do that in April or May. Our 4-H leader said he's going to try and rent the barn at our fairgrounds, and have all of the kids that show to bring in an animal and some of the show equipment to share. There are a lot of kids who don't show animals (they do the ham project, skillathon or livestock judging), plus it gives the kids who do show an look at what kids with other species have to do.

Also, on the 25th weather permitting, I am going to take some goats to my daughters elementary school for career day. So I'm trying to figure that out as well. Whew, that'll be a busy week lol!

My kids are trying livestock judging as well, and are going to practice on Fridays, and have their first contest on Saturday. It's more or less just an educational experience for them (and me) since they are just learning, and have never been to one before.

Whew  

I will definitely check the resource website for ideas. 

I know next fall I'd love to have a goat knowledgeable vet come and talk to our club, and maybe do an ultrasound on a couple of pregnant does, and talk about reproduction. We've never ultrasounded before so it will be a learning experience for us too


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ooh, I like that ultrasound idea. It introduces technology and animal husbandry.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, I thought it would be fun, especially since we'll breed some yearlings this fall that wouldn't be as stressed leaving home vs. the older does who haven't left in years. This is something we'd want to do at the barn at our fairground most likely.

I ended up not leading the meeting. I had so much going on (took in some orphan kids over the weekend), I just didn't have a chance to put something together. 
We did have a guest speaker so that worked out.

Next month we're going to take some goats/equipment to the fairground barn and hopefully other kids bring lambs/cattle/swine, so the kids can learn about each species up close and personal - especially kids who don't show or haven't been around the other species. 
Then show how they are shown in the ring/showmanship, and I'm guessing if there is time then they would show different equipment they use.

Friday we're taking some goats to my youngest daughters school for 'career' day, and I think both of my older kids will be able to come and help. Right now I am thinking I may take 1 mama & her twins, and 2 yearlings. Then we'll take the goat stand and some misc. goat equipment. I think it would be a good thing for my oldest to help demonstrate and talk about goats. I'm going to start a post asking for fun facts on goats for elementary age kids


----------

